# Ski Lift Tickets Costco Salt Lake City



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know which ski resorts this year, Costco is selling lift tickets for and the pricing in Salt Lake City
thank You


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 1, 2012)

I know I saw tickets for The Canyons and one of the Cottonwood resorts (I think Brighton but not sure).  PCMR is usually for sale there, but I don't recall seeing them this year.  Hopefully, your plans aren't for at least a few weeks out.  Snow conditions here are abysmal at the moment.


----------



## K2Quick (Jan 1, 2012)

You might also want to check out liftopia.com periodically as they have some good deals on occasion (and some iffy deals at other times).  If you like Snowbasin, they've got some great deals right now.

http://www.liftopia.com/ski-resort-info/state/UT/Utah.htm


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 3, 2012)

I was at Costco yesterday. They have discount tickets for:
Brighton ($98 for 2)
The Canyons ($129 for 2)
Park City ($315 for 5)

(Prices are from memory and might be slightly different. I didn't have a pen with me to write the exact amount.)

You might also check with REI on 3300 South (801-486-2100) and the Sports Den at Foothill Village (1350 Foothill Drive -801-582-5611). These locations would be an easy stop on your way to the ski resorts and both have sold discount tickets in the past. The following link has prices for discount tickets at the Sports Den:

http://www.sportsden.com/pages/ski-services-and-rentals/discount-ski-lift-tickets.html


----------



## chrisfromOC (Jan 7, 2012)

They have the tickets for park city mtn resort at my local Costco in Irvine.


----------



## janej (Jan 7, 2012)

We also have Park City lift tickets here at Costco in Virginia.   We actually bought them for our recent trip.  It is a great deal.  I also saved 20% on my kids' snowboard workshop and 20% on rental.   All the rental shops there match that coupon even though I never figured out which rental shop it was intended for.


----------



## dryden (Jan 8, 2012)

*Which Costco*

Which Costco in VA?


----------



## DanM (Jan 8, 2012)

*ski shop discount*

You can also get discount tickets at ski n see ski shops in Salt Lake (not their Park City location)

Park City Direct Shuttle http://www.parkcitydirectshuttle.com/pcds/
offers to swing by one of the shops for you on the way from the airport. There is a ski n see link from their website, or you can just go the ski shops http://www.skinsee.com/

I'm going later this month, taking a shuttle to buy tickets, then picking up ski n see discount rentals at Park City base. It should be great if it all comes together. I figured the discount on the lift tickets and the saved baggage fees on the airline pay for the rentals.


----------



## janej (Jan 8, 2012)

skinut said:


> Which Costco in VA?



I got it from Sterling Costco.   They might not have it out all the time.  But if you ask for it, they actually have it.


----------

